# how to use flatbands on a tube slingshot?



## nCsHOOTER (Nov 20, 2010)

I am new to slingshots, and have one of the cheap, wrist rocket type tube slingshot. I was interested in trying flatbands, and was wondering how hard it would be to use some flatbands on it? Also, How is the best way to cut theraband?


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome.
From what I've gathered, the best (or one of the best) ways of cutting theraband is on a cutting board with a roll cutter. You want to cut it tapered I think, with the wider ends at the fork. As for attaching them to a wrist rocket style slingshot, I don't know... sorry.
PandaMan


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

there are a few posts on how to do this I think. you might try lookin through the modification section.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

You can tie flats on a tubeshooter by just placing them on the prong and tightly wrapping them with thin latex strips (which can be cut from the same materail as the bands). See attached pics. As far as cutting flats, I use an Olfa 45mm rotary cutter, an aluminum ruler, and a self "healing" cutting mat. Rotary cutters and mats are pricey as heck in stores, but awesome deals can be found on ebay.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

It's better that you stretch at the end of the fork tip for the best effect.

Or, you can turn around the fork and it's way easier.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

tie it tightly in any way you have.

the performance is ok, not as good as the dedicated flatband slingshot.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

HOE said:


> It's better that you stretch at the end of the fork tip for the best effect.
> 
> Or, you can turn around the fork and it's way easier.


This is how I did my friends, they haven't come off yet.


----------

